

What we ended up doing about a potential trademark infringment - ayusaf

Hi,<p>I previously submitted a dilema in Ask HN regarding trademark infringement.  Another company had pursued us claiming that we were infringing their trademark. Not having the means for legal fees (not a good place to waste money in an early stage business, anyway) I asked HN and got some useful advice. You can check the thread here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3377263<p>I wanted to add an update as it may be of use to others in a similar situation and perhaps some of you might have had sleepless nights wondering what we did in the end ;)<p>So, we changed our name to The Super Times and our logo too - http://thesupertimes.com/  The reasons for doing this were:<p>1. It wasn't a battle we were interested in fighting.  With just 2 founders and limited resources we want to spend all our energy and time on the product at this stage.<p>2. We hadn't invested too much time or money on branding.  After having the initial business idea we used a quick scribbly logo / identity to get going and intended to re-visit this as we got closer to launching our app.<p>3. We came up with something better.  Although there wasn't any concrete grounds for a serious legal case (I think our names and branding were different enough) a rethink of the branding actually forced us to come up with something more relevant to our proposition.<p>Thanks to those who answered my query on Ask HN - it proved to be a quick and useful way to get advice.<p>:)
======
abdels
I think the 'We came up with something better' comment is interesting as we
really didn't see that coming - but somehow everything seemed to fall into
place.

(Btw I'm the other Co-Founder :) )

------
ayers
Thanks for posting a follow up to your dilemma and what exactly you did. I
often read about interesting situations people here on hacker news are in but
often lack the final result/outcome.

